# pics of my sa/ca 125 gallon community tank



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

the tank








heros severus bonded pair








archocentrus spilurus male








spilurus female








pumpkinseed sunfish








jd female








jd male








nic male








nic female








loisellei male








hemichromis lifalili bonded pair








green terror male
















female con








male con








clown loach group. the big guy is over 8 inches








modesta botia








common pleco. there are 3 in the tank. great cleaners








syno cat








yoyo loach








spotted raphael cat








nic pair


----------



## Steev (Jun 20, 2011)

WOW,

those are some **** beautiful fish...


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

lovely fish and a very nice tank...


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks folks


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

Very pretty tank, but the whole tank shot is too far away. Can you post a pic with a closer wts?


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

here is a bigger pic of the tank


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful array of fish you got there! :thumb:


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah, those are some gorgeous fish. How the **** do you get away with having that many pairs? Seems like that tank would be crazy if one ever bred.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

there are 6 bonded pairs in this tank and lots of breeding. surprisingly, it is a very calm tank. lots of hiding spots and sight breaks. if a fight or squabble breaks out, the male jd or big clown loach breaks it up. most of these fish have been together since they were juvies. there has never been a serious injury or death in the tank since i set it up 2 years ago. thanks for the nice comments folks.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *irondan*,

You have a great group of fish; I especially like the nics. Your tank looks well decorated.

How often and how large are your water changes? With all those fish especially the catfish, I would think it would be hard to keep nitrates in check. I struggle with my 125g with 3 cichlids a tinfoil barb and a school of Cory catfish.

Thank you for sharing; awesome tank.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks Matt. i change 60% twice weekly on all of my tanks. this tank has a pair of aqua clear 500's with double sponges. they do a great job and i have never had a problem with nitrates , ammonia etc. within the next 6 months or so, i plan on upgrading to 200+ gallons. when i free up this tank, i plan on heavily planting it and stocking it with dwarf sa cichlids and a massive school of rummy nose tetras


----------



## chagoi (Dec 29, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

irondan said:


> thanks Matt. I change 60% twice weekly on all of my tanks. this tank has a pair of aqua clear 500's with double sponges. they do a great job and I have never had a problem with nitrates , ammonia etc.


Good to know; you are much more diligent than I am with water changes. This would explain why I have problems (although these Ã¢â‚¬Å"problemsÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

yw. the water changes are paramount to health. i also have excellent growth rates for fry. i use the discarded water, approx 200 gallons per week, in my veg gardens. works wonders


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Beautiful tank and fish. I really like the colors and lighting in the pic. And that has to be one of the fattest Yo-Yo's I've seen! LOL.

Isn't that funny how a couple of fish will act as mediators? I have a 135 with cichlids and if an argument does breaks out (not that often) it's usually my Synspillum and/or GT who break it up.


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Great tank set up and fish! :thumb:


----------



## BarbH (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful tank and fish, I love the coloring on your female con :drooling:


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

GT rules...


----------



## PChap (Mar 6, 2007)

That GT is a beast.

How is the pumpkinseed doing? Brings back good memories. When I was a kid and wanted a new fish I had net one out of the river.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

thank you. the pumpkinseed does very well with the big cichlids. he acts just like them and is quite aggressive. he's a great fit in this tank. occasionally, i feed the tank guppies. he goes insane when there is live food in the tank. i love him and he is very pretty


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

That male GT is a MONSTER - I would think he's the ruler of the tank with that hump!


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks. he is 3rd after the jds. my male jd rules the tank


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great tank! :thumb:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

More updated pics please


----------



## wgallt (Oct 25, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

Very impressive collection! Thx 4 sharing.


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

Awesome tank Dan.. !!


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

A really impressive tank and fish! :thumb:


----------

